# [Paid gig] Professional DM/GM needed in Sydney, Australia



## Johnny the Bull (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,

Myself and a group of mates are looking to get back into playing pen and paper RPGs, most likely Shadowrun and D&D 3.5 or 4e. Unfortunately, none of us have time to really prepare for sessions due to heavy work hours, so we're looking to recruit a DM/GM for our once-or-twice a month sessions on Saturday or Sunday.

This is a paid gig. If you're interested we can work out comp offline.

We're looking for someone that: 

1. Is a good person to spend hours rolling dice and shooting the  with
2. Is creative and has the time and ability to craft a bespoke campaign complete with maps, handouts etc
3. Can sort out their own transportation
3. (Ideally) has their own sourcebooks. However, we do have most of 4th Ed shadowrun and 4e D&D books if needed.

About us: Late 20's, early 30's. Group size around 4-5, based around the lower / upper north shore of Sydney.


----------

